# Bildschirmformat für Webdesign



## Gast170816 (10. August 2009)

Welche Bildschirmgröße habt ihr eigentlich eingestellt, wenn ihr in Photoshop eure Weblayouts anlegt?

Ich hatte bislang ziemlich groß 1280 x 800... aber ich glaube ich sollts wohl lieber eins kleiner machen 1024 x 768.

Jedoch scheint 1024 x 768 zu 1280 x 800 ein etwas anderes Seitenverhältnis zuhaben (ich würde sagen es ist breiter gezerrt)... also da sehen meine Layouts eben im kleineren Seitenverhältnis irgendwie leicht verzerrt aus.

Ist das tatsächlich ein unterschiedliches Seitenverhältnis?
Und unter welcher Bildschirmeinstellung designt ihr?


----------



## Wutklumpen (10. August 2009)

Hi!

1280 x 800 müsste ein 16:10 Verhältniss sein, während 1024x768 4:3 ist!


----------



## awortmeier (10. August 2009)

Zum einem ja das is verzerrt aber auch nur weil:

1280 x 800 --> Breitbild Format ist
1024 x 768 --> KEIN Breitbild Format ist

und ich persönlich habe eine 1920 x 1200 Pixel Auflösung

lg
awortmeier


----------



## akrite (10. August 2009)

...ich glaube es ist nicht entscheidend welche Bildschirmgröße wir eingestellt haben, sondern mit welchen Bildschirmauflösungen die Leute so unterwegs sind. Wenn ich meine Logfiles betrachte, ist wegen der 15.4" Notebooks, 1280x800 eine sehr gefragte Auflösung. Viele, darunter auch ich nutzen aber nicht die gesamte Breite des Bildschirms, so kommt man dann wieder zu ganz anderen Zahlen. Viele der Webseiten die ich mittlerweile ansteuere, passen da locker rein, und die Templates für CMS oder Blogs liegen drunter. Im Moment denke ich, ist eine gute Breite für Content und Menü so um die 900pix, die Länge ist ja egal.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. August 2009)

Hi,
fürs webdesign gibt es eigentlich nur die beiden Bildschirmauflösungen 800x600px und 1024x768px.
Für die Webseite selber mußt du dann noch einige Pixel abziehen da ja noch die Mneüs draufpassen sollen.
Du kannst dir mal die Vorlagen von Webdesignerstoolkit runterladen, da bekommst du Vorlagen für Photoshop mit den entsprechenden Angaben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gast170816 (10. August 2009)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...ich glaube es ist nicht entscheidend welche Bildschirmgröße wir eingestellt haben, sondern mit welchen Bildschirmauflösungen die Leute so unterwegs sind.



Ja, stimmt schon... ich meinte auch mehr so betreffs des "Sichteindrucks" während man designt. Wenn ihr so berichtet von wegen 16:9 und 4:3, da fiel mir ein, dass das kleinere Format wohl so komisch bei mir aussieht, weil ich einen Widescreen-Monitor habe und ich da mit meinen anfangs eingestellten 1280x800 wohl doch am korrektesten fahre.

Ansonsten, von den Contentmaßen und sichtbarem Bereich der letzlichen HTML-Seite her achte ich drauf, dass es so ungefähr innerhalb 800px Breite bleibt (vielleicht maximal 900px) und ansonsten Schnickschnack oder Backgroundbildchen können dann durchaus auch mal so um/über die 1100px sein.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2009)

Hallo!

Um das hoch-/runterscrollen kommt man ohnehin nicht drumherum.
Wenn der Besucher dann aber auch noch einen halben Meter  nach links/rechts scrollen muss, wird er die Seite sicherlich enttäuscht schnell wieder verlassen.
Hierbei sollte man auch nicht die Netbooks vergessen, deren Bildschirmdiagonale bei ca. 9-10 Zoll mit einer max. Breite von meistens 1024 Pixel liegt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## chmee (11. August 2009)

Als untere Grenze nehme ich die Netbookgröße von 1024x600. Bitte bedenken, dass ein vertikaler Scrollbalken entsteht (also etwa 20px abziehen), wenn in der Höhe mehr Content dargestellt wird. Sich an der meist-genutzten Auflösung zu richten, macht wenig Sinn. Hieße ja, dass man das Layout alle 2 Jahre verändern muss. Vor 2 Jahren ware es etwa (Desktop) 1280x1024, jetzt ist es 1680x1050. In dem breiten Spektrum kannst Du nicht alle glücklich machen. Schlimm find ich's aber, wenn man nach rechts/links scrollen muss.

Ich denke auch, dass 900-1000px Breite allemal ok sind. Zudem kann der BG sehr viel breiter sein, um auch die größeren Auflösungen vor Trauerrändern zu bewahren.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zudem kann der BG sehr viel breiter sein, um auch die größeren Auflösungen vor Trauerrändern zu bewahren.


Wobei der Content (unabhängig von der Breite) natürlich zentriert sein sollte. 
Und der BG sollte sich dynamisch an die Fensterbreite anpassen..... sonst muss man bei niedrigeren Auflösungen doch wieder scrollen. 
U.U. könnte man aber evtl. auch den Content sich dynamisch an die Fensterbreite anpassen lassen.

Hier im Forum ist es z.B. so dass der Bereich mit den Beirägen eine Mindestbreite hat, sich aber beim "aufziehen" des Fensters noch verbreitern kann.
Man sollte aber z.B. bei Bildern aufpassen.
Nicht dass diese so gross sind dass sie die Mindestbreite vom Content zwangsweise vergrössern, so wie es z.B. hier im Showroom der Fall ist.


----------

